# Fishing for info



## skip8622 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello, I'm new here and just testing the water, so to speak. I have been living in Thailand but think a change might be good. While I am familiar with the ins and outs of living outside the USA, each country has it's own quirks, so any advice for living in Mexico would be appreciated. Mahalo, arigato, kob khun khrup, and thanks!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

skip8622 said:


> Hello, I'm new here and just testing the water, so to speak. I have been living in Thailand but think a change might be good. While I am familiar with the ins and outs of living outside the USA, each country has it's own quirks, so any advice for living in Mexico would be appreciated. Mahalo, arigato, kob khun khrup, and thanks!


Advice for living in Mexico covers a whole lot of territory: Where you want to reside for starters, which should be based on your preference for climate, urban vs. rural, budget, and level of native language/culture (as opposed to living among a high concentration of expats) you're comfortable with. Then there are immigration, medical, banking and transportation considerations. Don't want to nose into personal specifics, but if you can narrow it down to the sort of advice you'd like, I'm sure you'll get lots of it here.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm interested where in Thailand you lived, for how long, and why you're ready for a change. For years when I was working I talked about retiring to Thailand, but now that the decision is here I'm trying to move to Mexico instead, primarily because Thailand is just too far away, and I still need to come back to the states a few times a year (and business class is just too much more expensive). So while I am new on this forum too and can't help you, I'm curious about your Thailand experience. I might still want to try living there once I don't need to travel home as much.


----------



## skip8622 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. I currently live in Thailand, and I could give plenty of advice about quirky things, like visas, banking, renting a house, finding good medical services, acquiring prescription medications, getting a driver license, automobile insurance, etc, that would be useful info for anyone considering a move here. There is the hard way and the easy, and only an experienced expat living here could tell you how to avoid the potholes and traps. Other issues such as where to live, how to live based on a budget, language skills, etc, can only be assessed by making a visit to the country. What I am seeking is information from others who have learned from experience and wish to share their general, repeat general knowledge and skills for living in Mexico that aren't readily apparent.


----------



## skip8622 (Jul 16, 2016)

I came to Thailand six years ago and like most expats I had to learn things the hard way. I tried to get advice before coming here but didn't get much. It's amazing how much non-advice people like to give.
I really love the Thai people. The food is fantastic. You do have to be careful so as not to get sick, same with the water, but that's actually easy to do. It is a bit of challenge to adjust to the culture, but eventually I came to enjoy it. If I told you what I pay for rent you'd call me a liar, so I'll just say that I fell into a sweet deal and have a good place to live outside of Chiang Mai. I have sons in the USA and like to visit them, but that trip back and forth across the Pacific is brutal on an old man, not to mention expensive. No grandchildren yet but I hope that's coming someday, which means I'd want to be much closer to the states. That's one reason for wanting to make a change. Another reason I'm considering leaving is that the visa requirements are constantly changing. They are a moving target and it's frustrating to keep up with them. I must renew my visa every year, which is a colossal pain in the ass in Chiang Mai. I've heard it's not so much of a hassle at other immigration offices, such as Pattaya, but I don't want to live in Pattaya. Other immigration offices, such as Bangkok and Phuket, get mixed reviews. Since you must use the immigration office in the province where you live, I am compelled to use the one in Chiang Mai. 
Another consideration is the climate. It is humid almost all of the time, and I am tired of constantly being wet from perspiration. The cure is frequent showers, perhaps three a day, but while it's nice to get rid of the last batch of sweat, you'll find that soon you are wet again and soaking in your own juices. The humidity of course is from the rain. It starts moderately in June, and August and September have very heavy rain fall. March is smoggy throughout SEA, and April is HOT! like 110F, give or take, for weeks, sometimes into the month of May. If you do visit Thailand, the best weather is December and January. However, that's also high tourist season. Even if you don't choose to live here it's a great place to visit.
I'd be happy to help you with any specific questions.


----------

